# Miracle-Gro Organic Choice



## TheSquirrelKing (Mar 16, 2008)

I just bought some Miracle-Gro Organic Choice, its made with sphagnum peat moss, composted bark fines, and poultry litter (CHICKEN ****) was wondering if it would be good for marijuana growing.


----------



## Fretless (Mar 16, 2008)

Well I'm using it now on 10 plants.  Seems ok for an inexpensive soil.  I have a different strain in MG chemical, and those plants are far outgrowing the 10 in MG organic.  But it's hard to say why, being as its a different strain.   I think though that the MG chemical gives faster growth.  All plants look good and green.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 16, 2008)

Is it good for seedlings?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 16, 2008)

I know a girl on another site and she uses the organic choice MG and hasnt really had any issues but PH. if you use it buy some powdered dolomite lime for  a Ph buffer and watch the ph runoff of the containers. you will need a good organic fertilizer to round the weak soil out later in the plants life. goodluck!


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 18, 2008)

I just started a grow with this stuff....chck out the newest GJ in my sigs


----------



## md.apothecary (Mar 18, 2008)

i am currently using MGOC and am far disappointed. My seedlings did not do so well in it, and I also used it on some of my larger plants and received below average results. My regular backyard soil is doing better. I am assuming that it's simply a nutrient issue. 

However, I have plants in MG moisture control soil, and it is doing far better than the MG OC. 

I've recently been in discussions about using BLACK soils from now on because the results are phenomenal according to my research.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 19, 2008)

I f you like black soils I would recommend Jungle Growth. It's some good stuff.


----------



## md.apothecary (Mar 19, 2008)

Jungle Growth is organic also, but i don't know where to find it. hah


----------



## Firepower (Mar 19, 2008)

I have always used the organic and havent had any problems, only con i could find is when it dries up it compacts itself, besides that is good..:aok:


----------



## Fretless (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah I kind of wish I'd driven to the next city over for some better soil.  But I'm just growing for mothers/mother clones.  Can always start a clone in premium stuff later on.  The MG organic seems ok, but damn, the MG chemical soil plants are twice as big.  I don't think it's just due to strain.  This will probably be the last MG soil I use, for MJ anyway.  There's just way better stuff out there and I've been reading threads on making one's own mix as well.


----------



## Cook_ (Mar 21, 2008)

I would rather make my own organic soil just my .02 cents


----------



## Smelly Jelly (Mar 21, 2008)

a friend of mine is doing a grow using this its working very well so far plant is big for only a few days old and its only 15 dollars a bag so its really a win win situation same brand nutes to very well together


ocean forest potting soil contains earthworm castings, bat guano, and micronutrients. It is light in texture and well aerated...a premium blend of good things from the earth and the sea


----------



## Fretless (Mar 22, 2008)

Ok so I have a question for anyone who had done a grow with this MG Organic.  
   My plants that are in it are fine, but very small.  What about adding nutes in this situation?  The difference between the MG chemical soil plants and MG organic soil plants is ridiculous, the MG chemical plants are 2-3 times larger and I don't think it is due to strain.
   Or maybe I should get some better soil and pop these plants out of the MG organic while they're still small.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 22, 2008)

md.apothecary said:
			
		

> Jungle Growth is organic also, but i don't know where to find it. hah


Graces Hydro.com


----------



## smokybear (Mar 22, 2008)

I always use promix. Very good soil and very good results. Just my thoughts. Take care everyone.


----------



## Cook_ (Mar 24, 2008)

bearfootbob said:
			
		

> Ok so I have a question for anyone who had done a grow with this MG Organic.
> My plants that are in it are fine, but very small. What about adding nutes in this situation? The difference between the MG chemical soil plants and MG organic soil plants is ridiculous, the MG chemical plants are 2-3 times larger and I don't think it is due to strain.
> Or maybe I should get some better soil and pop these plants out of the MG organic while they're still small.


 
Check the organic ferts in it its crap man... and not the good stuff you need a mix of alot of different guano seabird mexican bat jamacain bat worm casting perlite sand pebbles soil 

Thats why its good to make your own soil


----------



## TheSquirrelKing (Mar 24, 2008)

Well, actually the soil seams to be working fine enough for me, i will try to upgrade to some black soil next grow.


----------



## Fretless (Mar 24, 2008)

Cook_ said:
			
		

> Check the organic ferts in it its crap man... and not the good stuff you need a mix of alot of different guano seabird mexican bat jamacain bat worm casting perlite sand pebbles soil
> 
> Thats why its good to make your own soil


 
    Have you grown in MG organic?  And if so, what, if any, fertilizer did you add?  That is the question.  I know there are better soil ingredients, and one could probably join a Guano of the Month Club, but that's not my current situation.


----------



## Cook_ (Mar 26, 2008)

Ive grown regular plants with organic but i usually used old plant matter or worm casting or both try checking out stealthhydro.com its really nice nice organic section with your basic needs


----------



## md.apothecary (Mar 26, 2008)

MG ORGANIC gets rock hard like a mofo! This is why your plants are small. I had to remove my plants from it all together and replant because the soil was just rock hard. There is not much perlite or anything in it to really break it up and aerate the soil. This would stunt growth. It also holds water when wet, so adding ferts to mine almost killed it because it would burn the plants horribly. 

I would recommend swapping before it's too late.


----------



## Ethan-2.6- (May 2, 2008)

The bark pieces hinder root growth SO damn much. I did a test... One was in generic top soil for 3 bucks and one was miracle grow. The bark and other chunks of stuff in the miracle grow hinder growth cause it makes it hards for roots to grow. I use promix now... its so awesome! XD


----------



## THE_DUDE (May 3, 2008)

Dont use MG products. Now you know!


----------



## GreenMan74 (May 3, 2008)

Got me some Foxfarm soil.  Sure it's a bit pricey, had to get two bags.  But it's the dank!


----------



## Ethan-2.6- (May 3, 2008)

Foxfarm > Promix > Topsoil > Backyard soil > Miracle Gro lol ;P


----------



## MamaGreen (May 27, 2008)

i know this is a few months old but i figured i'd add my .02 cents on the subject. MGOC is fine _ if_ you do a couple of things before planting. i use a mix of MGOC, perlite and peat moss. 
first things first. dump the bag a bit at a time into a large bucket and sift through it with your fingers. get out all the bark pieces, rocks and basically anything you can't mash when you squeeze it between your fingers.
take a small cup (i use the kind that those individual sized apple sauces come in) and put into a separate bucket; 2 cups perlite, 2 cups peat moss and 3 cups soil. then mix throughly with your hand be sure to get it all mixed up well (i.e. no patches of just soil or peat). repeat until you have enough for your pots, or whatever container you use. do not forget to wash your hands throughly before touching you face or mouth, you don't want to have that stuff inside you 

this method takes an 'okay' soil and makes it a lot better....or you could just buy some of the FF stuff


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 4, 2008)

I have been using the MircleGro Moister Control because the N is higher then the P. My seeds sprouted out dark green compared to my friend seedlings.

I just reciently transplanted my babies using Fox Farms Ocen Forest soil. Fox texture is a lot better then MircleGro

KGB


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 10, 2008)

I switched from MircleGrow to Fox Farms Ocean Forest I am telling just for thoughts my plants are growing crazy with it.


----------



## Afghan#1 (Jun 14, 2008)

Used MG organic too and I didnt like it nor did my plants.  Growth was slow,  probably because of those giant bark pieces.  MG organic is now sitting in my garage.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 14, 2008)

I tried some MGO in my legal container gardens and it's horrible, slow growth and the food in it already is weak as hell. I am dissapointed as usual with MG.


----------



## thugluv420 (Jun 23, 2008)

im a newbie starting out and need info on what soil to use/ thanks for all the friendly help.420always to the head........


----------



## thugluv420 (Jun 23, 2008)

can you explain the best way to feed my girls.im still learning and the best way to do organic growing for medicinal perposes...


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 5, 2008)

Miracle its not ! Got a Bag of miraclegrow organic choice for free just to try out and i just got to say that this stuff is 100% GARBAGE! cracked 10 beans ina glass of water(cracked in 24hours)than dropped them into some OC with a good watering...and instead of them coming up nice and strong within 24hrs it is now 5 days later and nothing. 
MGOC does not drain or drain evenly at all..it forms crusts on top layer of soil and it has nothing in the mix to aerate or break up the mix. it mite do alot better with a ton perlite added but im not wasting any more time on anything made by MG.! 

nothing has come close to:
PROMIX BX or HP
WORMCASTINGS
X PERLITE
BLOOD/BONE
LYME


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jul 9, 2008)

mgoc SUCKS! just started bubblelicious grow 4 wks this fri & had to trans plant b/c crap was burning the hell out of them. mix was 25% mgoc,50% peat & 25% perlite. was on vacation & wife desided to surprise me & repot em into pure peat moss !!!:holysheep:  yeah cooked even more, surpised me she did! i found nursery close by selling pro mix bx w/ mychorise for $26 a bale!! transplanted for 2nd time & hopefully will bounce back. sorry for ranting but had to get of my chest.:ignore:


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Jul 26, 2008)

I grow with MGOC. Its been perfect so far. I transplanted into it from MG chemical. I have not had any of the problems you guys talk about. Growth is fine, PH is perfect.

I mix mine 2 parts MGOC and 1 part perlite. Holds water just fine.

Since every single growers growing environment is different in every way shape and form I can only summize that MGOC does just fine in certain conditions. For anyone to say its complete garbage is just plain unfounded. 

Theres no doubt that FFOF is top notch but that may not be available in everyones location, such as mine. Personally I think that MGOC is da bomb because my girl has gone through alot and this medium not only bounced her back but made her thrive. 

my .02


----------



## Smithy Guild (Jul 26, 2008)

My best luck has been with a good mid level quality soil mix, and do good ph balanced, good measured nuts. Best of both worlds.Smithy


----------



## TheChosenOne (Aug 18, 2008)

im using miracle grow on one of my plants
had it from day 1 till now
the 3rd node it had was almost as big as my hand
and i got pretty huge hands
to say its good and all it needs is some tap water or some reg water
doesnt really need any nutes cause it has lots of goodies in in the bag =p


----------



## CSCCsmoke (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm using MGOC with 25% worm castings. The babies seem to like it ok, but they seem to do much better in normal MG. I think i need to try out some fox farm soil.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 20, 2008)

So out of curiosity I did a test...

Had one plant in MGOC and one in FFOF.... The growth rate of the plant is WAAAAAY faster in the fox farms... In the last 2 weeks MGOC plant grew 1.5 inches... FFOF plant grew 4 inches. Same strain, same everything...

Judging by this I would have to say that the FFOF is far superior....


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 20, 2008)

I did the same test but with Sweet Corn .. One with FFOF and one with MG soil... FFOF kick * * *.lol


----------



## tk.step14 (Sep 23, 2008)

grew with MGOC before and had alot of problems, it was only my second grow but still could never get the plants to look happy. now i use BioBizz Allmix (along with the biobizz nutes) and it really has bin plain sailing plants look really healthy and a growing fast.


----------



## astrobud (Mar 31, 2009)

lets bump this up it seems people are still talking about mgo. i found some ffoc the other day and all ready see results. yes you can grow with mg just not as well


----------



## MootPointBlank (Apr 1, 2009)

I just posted a spastic plea for help in plant probs recently because my babies were dying and I was clueless as to why. Anyway, I was using MGOC in pots that were too small and I was overferting. Compared to the mix that I replanted them in, the MG looks like hard clay. As some previous posters have mentioned, it dries hard and continues to compact over time. Water tends to pool on top of the soil for several seconds before absorbing and the time-release nutes don't allow you any control over your fert levels.

It seems that, understandably, everyone is getting results from all over the board; as someone else mentioned, every grow is different. I know that this will be my last encounter with anything MG because it feels too plug-n-play corporate and I just don't trust it with something that means this much to me and that I would put in my body. The "Organic" tag was compelling enough to beguile me into trying it and I think that any grower, and several have posted in this thread alone, who does a side by side comparison with MG products and some of the finer quality, true organic products that are out there, or even a mix you make for yourself, will agree that MG is simply inferior. This forum is called Marijuana Passion for a reason: We are passionate about growing the miracle that is Marijuana.

Quod Erat Demonstrandum,
MPB


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 5, 2009)

I have also used miracle grow organic it says on the bag not for containers it is made to mix with garden soil nothing but bark and very little soil. I use Jungle Growth soil from Lowes  8 dollars for a 2 cu ft bag. The nearest store that sells Fox Farms is 150 miles away. I use jungle growth on tomatoes peppers and cabbage it  is good stuff.


----------

